# مساعده للتفرقه بين مياه الشرب والصرف الصحي



## الكل بيحبك (8 أبريل 2012)

هل هناك تجربه للتفرقه بين عينه مياه الشرب ومياه الصرف الصحي في المعمل
غير تجربه الامونيا؟؟؟


----------



## ahlat (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..

اجل يوجد ...هناك ماده كيميائيه من شركه Hach وهي Sulfide 1 Reagent and 2 Reagent عبارة عن محلولين الاول Reagent1 والثاني Reagent2

1. في انبوبه اختبار نضع بلانك وهو الماء المقطر وفي انبوبه اخرى نضع العينه المراد فحصها
2. نضع في كلا الانبوبين 3 قطرات من Reagent1
3. نضع بعدها مباشرة 3 قطرات من Reagent2
4.المياه الخاليه من تلوث الصرف الصحي سوف تظهر لي باللون الوردي او المائله للبني

وقد جربتها بنفسي حيث عملت تحليل للمياه المعالجه التي ننتجها في المحطه قبل المعالجه وبعد المعالجه ..المياه المعالجه اظهرت اللون الوردي والمياه الغير المعالجه اظهرت اللون البنفسجي وفي ثواني تحول الى الازرق المخضر كمياه البحر ....ارجو ان اكون افدتكم


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

السيد الكريم ( الكل بحبك ).......
بكل بساطة ، ابحث بالتجارب الفيزيائية لكلا ً من عينة من مياه الشرب وعينة من مياه الصرف الصحي .....


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

طبعاً إضافة للاحتبارات الكيميائية ......


----------



## ahlat (1 أكتوبر 2012)

استاذي الكريم 
بالنسبه للفحوصات الفيزيائيه يمكن يكون صعب لي التحديد من خلالها ان هذه العينه تحوي صرف صحي او لا اليس كذلك؟؟ بمعنى مثلا لدي مياه ابار جوفيه واحب ان اعرف هل هذه العينه هل يوجد بها مقدار من التلوث ولو بنسبه بسيطه بدون اللجوء الى عمل كل الفحوصات...


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم ... صحيح هذا الكلام ...
التجربة التي ذكرتها والتي تعمل على الكواشف 1 و 2 . ما هو مبدأ عملها ؟
ربمايكون
هذا الاختبار هو اختبار سريع لتحديد المادة الملوثة التي تخص الصرف الصحي ربما تكون ......... ؟


----------



## ahlat (1 أكتوبر 2012)

في الحقيقه ليس لدي جواب لان السؤال لم يخطر في بالي وسؤالك هذا نبهني لعده نقاط يجب الانتباه عليها في مجال عملي....ربما يكون العنصر هو sulfid بما ان المحلولين اسمهما sulfid reagent فاتوقع انه يكشف عن هذا العنصر ...ولكن لا تعتبر اجابه لان مياه الشرب تحتوي ايضا ع السلفات...


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

لكل اختبار آلية عمل تعتمد على سلسلة تفاعلات معقدة تنتهي بالنتيجة إلى المطلوب ، وفهم هذه الآلية مهم جداً ؟ 
الطرق الحديثة في الكشف تعتمد أساساً على تجارب مخبرية لا تأخذ وقتاً طويلاً من الزمن كالتجارب الكلاسيكية ، وغالباً يكون الهدف هو مادي لكي يكون صاحب المختبر ملتزم بشراء الكواشف من نفس الشركة المصنعة للجهاز . 
لكل التجارب هناك مرجعية لها وتسمى بالمعايير العالمية مثلاً astm هذه المراجع غالية الثمن ، غالباً توجد في مكتبة الكلية في الجامعة .
أتنمى لو كان الأخ صاحب السؤال موجوداً ، كي نستفيد من آرائه ، ...


----------



## ahlat (1 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي الكريم...وفيما يخصني سوف اتحقق من اليه عمل هذا المحلولين واحاول اطرح لكم كل مايخص هذا الموضوع من مراجع وغيره


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

أريد أن أذكرك بأن هناك فرق بين الـ Sulfide و Sulfate ولا يجب الوقوع بهذا الخطأ .
كلامك صحيح الاختبار التي ذكرته هو لاختبار وجود الـ Sulfide في الماء كمادة ملوثة تشكلت نتيجة وجود البكتريا المرجعة لمركبات الـ Sulfate وتشكيل الـ sulfide .


----------



## maidi (1 أكتوبر 2012)

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## ahlat (3 أكتوبر 2012)

Sulfate is a polyatomic ion with the formula SO[SUB]4[/SUB][SUP]2- *[/SUP]
Sulfite is a polyatomic ion with the formula SO[SUB]3[/SUB][SUP]2- *[/SUP]
Sulfide is a monatomic ion with the formula S[SUP]2- *

(ملاحظة الــ valency بالسالب ..وجدت صعوبه في كتابتها)

فيما يخص فحص sulfide الذي تحدثت عنه فاللون الوردي يدل ع خلو العينه من
[SUP]sulfide[/SUP] وبينما ظهور اللون الازرق يدل ع وجود [SUP]sulfide [/SUP]في العينه....
هذا الفحص يمكن قياسه بجهاز spectrophotometer 
حيث يتم تحضير البلانك من الماء المقطر والعينه المراد فحصها
1. يتم اخذ 25 مل من الماء المقطر في خليه الجهاز 
2. يتم اخذ 25 مل من العينه في خليه اخرى
3. يتم اضافه 1 مل من Reagent 1 _ ومع تحريك العينه لخلط المواد معا
4.يتم اضافه 1 مل من Reagent 2 _ مع التحريك 
5. الانتظار لمده 5 دقايق لانتهاء التفاعل واخذ القراءة عن طريق الجهاز...
[/SUP][SUP]summary of method
Hydrogen sulfide and acid-soluble metal sulfides react with N,N-dimethyl-p-phenylenediamine sulfate to form methylene blue.
The intensity of the blue color is proportional to the sulfide concentration.​[/SUP][SUP]
ارجو ان اكون افدتكم ....[/SUP]


----------



## maidi (3 أكتوبر 2012)

نعم .....
السيد المحترم 
هذه فائدة كبيرة للمهتمين بهذا الموضوع وللذين يعملون بالمختبرات والتحاليل
أرجو أن تتكرر هكذا مواضيع ذات فائدة بحثية .


----------



## ahmed elfashny (16 نوفمبر 2012)

قد يكون هناك سالفيد فى مياه شرب مخزنة او مياه ابار احتمال ذلك وارد


----------

